# German Ram eggs



## daking (Mar 6, 2008)

sorry bout the poor quality of pic (camera shot), had to use the webcam. You can see the eggs (if you know wat yoru looking for) above the blue stones located near the bottom left. The eggs are above the stones on the driftwood, but below the ram (look close!) the second ram is located in the middle of the drift wood on the right


----------



## Pablo (Mar 27, 2006)

daking said:


> sorry bout the poor quality of pic (camera shot), had to use the webcam. You can see the eggs (if you know wat yoru looking for) above the blue stones located near the bottom left. The eggs are above the stones on the driftwood, but below the ram (look close!) the second ram is located in the middle of the drift wood on the right


you know, a 2mm egg is sort of hard to see when its only 0.1mm on my screen AND blurry  

I can sorta kinda see eggs though. congrats to your fish parents


----------



## Tabatha (Dec 29, 2007)

Congrats on the spawn, it's so cool to watch! Is this their first?


----------



## nightowl1350 (Mar 19, 2006)

Congrats on the spawn! If possible try and locate some microworms for the free swimmers. Bbs are a bit big for some blue ram fry.

Hope the pair will parent raise for you.


----------



## daking (Mar 6, 2008)

I think they ate all teh fry/ eggs... everything was fine, then when i got home from work thi morning, everything was gone. there will be more


----------



## Pablo (Mar 27, 2006)

Frozen Cyclops are good for ram fry too as many of the particles are smaller than BBS


----------



## JamesG (Feb 27, 2007)

Pablo would frozen cyclops be good for say the fry of an Apisto?


----------

